# Cat in the Hat



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

Havent seen it - But, It got really bad reviews. This is the movie/role Mike Myers has yearned to do.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

:eek2: Wow, did you read the filmcritic.com review ?

http://filmcritic.com/misc/emporium...3705ee834e5d268a88256de400032109?OpenDocument

"Never before has a title character sucked the energy and humor out of a project the way Myers does when he prances across the screen. His black cat is a Roach Motel of comedy. Jokes go in, but the laughs don't come out."

I almost want to go and see if it really is that bad. Almost


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i haven't seen it, but film history is rife with the works of good and even great comedians that stink more than month old fish!!!! I consider Stan Laurel probaly the greatest comic genius of the 20th Century, who did work that rivaled and sometimes surpassed his contemporary Charlie Chaplin, but if you want to see a cringe inducing hour and a half, try to watch the Laurel & Hardy film "utopia"-possibly one of the most dreadful films ever made...on a more recent note, Peter Sellers last Pink Panther efforts were nothing compared to the first four and he last film was an excruciating to watch fu manchu film. Bill Murray, who each year puts out more and better work, does have "wildthings" and "ghostbusters II" on his resume. Jim Carrey, a very funny fellow, did do "the cable guy", a very unfunny movie...

I think one of the problems(and a problem "grinch" had when it was released) is the dr suess did NOT write books that were meant to translate to the screen-even HE realized this and his books weren't sold to hollywood until after his death...Mike Myers doesn't look remotely like the cat in the book(too thick for me, at least) and the big "funny" clip shown on all the commercials, where the cat turns a picture of the mom into a centerfold and has a symbolic hat erection while muttering something about her being hot in FRONT OF THE WOMAN';S KIDS was pretty tasteless to me and is enough to keep me from seeing this film-THIS certainly wasn't remotely implied even in the spirit of the book...


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

I agree with Jack, and while I haven't seen it either, am quite turned off by the extreme commercialism and partnerships with others to promote the movie. Of course one must make $$$ in the industry, but this has gone overboard.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the apocalypse is here, because this dreadful waste of film stock is the NUMBER ONE MOVIE in the country this weekend!!!! i almost want to vomit in response. I will NEVER understand how people allow themselves to lower themselves to this level of acceptance, but then don't go and support absolutely wonderful and worthwhile films like the Iron Giant...

oh, the humanity...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Kids don't read critics' reviews. They watch TV commercials aimed at kids, who then clamor for everything they've seen advertised, from the latest purple ketchup to spraycan snot. The shame is that (some) parents buy into the con that if a movie is _for_ children, it must be "good".

If Diznee 'accidentally' upchucked a kidflick that featured a life-size animated dildo in the shape of Darth Vader, I'm sure some irresponsible parents would take their brats to see it.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

They took their kids to see the dildo in the Little Mermaid castle.....


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Nick said:


> If Diznee 'accidentally' upchucked a kidflick that featured a life-size animated dildo in the shape of Darth Vader, I'm sure some irresponsible parents would take their brats to see it.


McDonald's already has such a thing: every time there's a commercial with Grimace who is not more than a giant purple talking _butt plug_. Look at Grimace again now that I've said that.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

jrjcd said:


> the apocalypse is here, because this dreadful waste of film stock is the NUMBER ONE MOVIE in the country this weekend!!!! i almost want to vomit in response. I will NEVER understand how people allow themselves to lower themselves to this level of acceptance, but then don't go and support absolutely wonderful and worthwhile films like the Iron Giant...
> 
> oh, the humanity...


Why is it that the critics must be correct and the mass market must be wrong? Why should anyone suppose the tiny tiny minority must necessarily know more about taste than the majority of the public?

I despised Room With A View, but every critic made it out to be a darling of a movie. Heaven's Gate is still one of the most moving turkeys no one wants to watch, me included. Heck, I'd rather see a porn compilation on prime time than Masterpiece Theater and so would lots of males my age. But I dearly love Brannagh's Henry V, watch By Dawn's Early Light every time it comes on when I'm home, and saw I, Claudius three times. Who knows what makes taste? But it isn't just up for the critics to decide.

If it were, we'd all be bored to death and looking to strangle the critics so we could get back to Who Wants to Trade Spaces with a Millionaire Survivor or whatever on the tube and Lethal Weapon Nine at the theater.

I will say this though, Bill Murray was dead on correct with his instincts when he tried very hard NOT to do Ghostbusters II. How Ramis broke down Murray's resistance I will never know, but I hope the people in military intelligence interrogating terrorists find out because it must be very effective to get Murray to do a sequel.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Ok. I saw it . My kid hated it and I did to.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jack,

Wasn't that last Peter Sellers movie lousy because he DIED during the filming and rather than shelving the footage, they wrote and edited around the missing parts of the movie?

BTW, I am so tired of the Disney-phalus references in just about every movie. But if the rumor is going to be spread, at least get it right! 


cnsf said:


> They took their kids to see the dildo in the Little Mermaid castle.....


One of the castle spires on the cover of Disney's The Little Mermaid home video was deliberately drawn as a phallus by a disgruntled artist. 
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/mermaid.htm

The minister officiating at Ursula's wedding ceremony in The Little Mermaid displays an erection.
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/minister.htm

In the film Aladdin, the hero whispers, "Good teenagers, take off your clothes." 
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/aladdin.htm

The letters S-E-X are formed by a swirling cloud of dust in The Lion King.
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lionking.htm

In a talking Lion King book, Rafiki chants, "Squashed bananas up your arse." 
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/rafiki.htm

The photographic image of a topless woman can be spotted in the background of The Rescuers.
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/rescuers.htm
(At least this one is true)

Prankish Disney animators slipped a few frames of Jessica Rabbit sans underwear into the film Who Framed Roger Rabbit.
http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/jessica.htm

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

could be...that film was made 20 odd years ago and it certainly wouldn't be the FIRST time hollywood has done that(recent films completed after the star died during production were the crow with brandon lee , the twilight zone with vic morrow, & gladiator with oliver reed)-this is the main reason that producers film scenes out of order in films starting with the end, then the beginning and then the most importasnt scenes first and minor pick up scenes(cars driving up, long shots of the actor walking across the street, that sort of thing-scenes that could and many times do use a double because the face is imperceptable)at the end...


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the links, Tony. I wonder if Disney scrutinizes each frame of every movie they release now. Some of that stuff would only be seen by somebody with a dirty mind to begin with. I wonder what the Life League's excuse is?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Years ago in a Nevada gas station restroom, I squirted some liquid soap into my open hand. When I looked closely, I thought I saw a pearly image of Red Buttons in the palm of my hand. Then I washed my hands thoroughly, rinsed, and left without telling anyone about what I saw. Will I go to hell for not saying it was really a likeness of Mary, mother of Jesus? I didn't want to draw a crowd.


----------

